# Shimmery peach eyeshadow



## MAC_addiction<3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Can anyone give me any recs on a nice shimmery peach eyeshadow? i don't mind which make whether high end or low end i just can't seem to find one. I would really appreciate any help and pictures are welcome! TIA x


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 25, 2009)

I use my Hot Mama blush by Thebalm as a blush, highlighter, and an eyeshadow. It's very versatile and is a reflective, peachy/pink. But it shows up more peachy on me than pink. I guess it varies by skin tone?

Another one you may consider is the Overshadow "You buy, I'll fly" by Thebalm. It's a pretty, sparkly (not too sparkly, though. Right amount) copper/peachy tone. 

Check those two out at Sephora and see what you think. HTH!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

My picks would be:

Laura Mercier Guava - a lovely peachy gold, really brightens the eyes

glominerals Water Lily

These are both on the lighter side and give great "glow".

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## ksaelee (Feb 25, 2009)

peach champagne by FLIRT


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 25, 2009)

Mine would be Jest. It's more frosty than shimmery though.


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Try Mac's Expensive Pink or Paradisco. Samoa Silk is a nice peach too, but it's a Veluxe, i.e. non-shimmery.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_I use my Hot Mama blush by Thebalm as a blush, highlighter, and an eyeshadow. It's very versatile and is a reflective, peachy/pink. But it shows up more peachy on me than pink. I guess it varies by skin tone?

Another one you may consider is the Overshadow "You buy, I'll fly" by Thebalm. It's a pretty, sparkly (not too sparkly, though. Right amount) copper/peachy tone. 

Check those two out at Sephora and see what you think. HTH!_

 
I am from the UK so not sure if i can get those brands over here but i will look into it thanks


----------



## User38 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_Try Mac's Expensive Pink or Paradisco. Samoa Silk is a nice peach too, but it's a Veluxe, i.e. non-shimmery._

 
Paradisco and Samoa Silk are perfect imo... Prescriptives has just come out with a new duo of Peach / Coral ES.. I swatched but did not buy because I have to now check out all my junk or I wind up buying almost similar colors.. Guess it's like Men.. we all go for the same type!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 27, 2009)

I use Clinique's Color Surge Eye Duo in Sunburst


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

Coastal Scents make a shimmery peach shadow, I noticed it the other week. 

"Tabitha is a soft, sweet pinky peach shadow with shimmer."






Coastal Scents: Tabitha


----------



## lyttleravyn (Feb 27, 2009)

I love Paradisco for a nice coral color, and the pigment Melon for peachy-gold shimmer


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Feb 27, 2009)

I love Melon pigment by mac! gives a beautiful high shimmer glow.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 27, 2009)

Paradisco e/s or Melon p/m from MAC


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 1, 2009)

Another vote for paradisco. U can also use a blush as an eyeshadow


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 1, 2009)

NARS faith
NARS Cosmetics Single Eyeshadow


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 1, 2009)

I was going to recommend NARS Faith, it truly is a gorgeous sparkling peach.  It looks amazing if you use a gold cream shadow underneath of it instead of your usual base.


----------



## nico (Mar 2, 2009)

Arena ??


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I love Paradisco for a nice coral color, and the pigment Melon for peachy-gold shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Mar 2, 2009)

MAC's Melon pigment is a good option. You might also look at Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick in Apricot.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone...wrote them all down so going to check them outt
 x x x


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 3, 2009)

MAC Jardin Aires pigment is a really pretty peach-gold shade... can also be used as a shadow base and highlighter! if only it wasnt LE...


----------



## DaisyPie (Mar 3, 2009)

NARS Orgasm Blush - I love using this on my eyes! Gotta love a product that has more then one use.

Also, I'd recommend Napoleon Perdis Loose Dust #7 Pink Mocha - gorgeous peachy shimmer!


----------



## Meisje (Apr 12, 2009)

Paradisco, Melon & Naked pigments.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd give my vote to Melon pigment as well - one of the prettiest pigments around!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybelline Cool Effect Eyeshadow in Peach Daiquiri

I'm obsessed with sparkley peach shades lately
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So pretty!


----------



## animacani (Apr 15, 2009)

impropper copper cream colour base from MAC


----------



## Dani California (Apr 15, 2009)

Another vote for melon pigment, although it is more of a peachy gold, so beautiful though. Am always on the hunt for that perfect peachy eyeshadow so will be looking up some of your recs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another one I loved was Evening Aura, but to be honest Melon is really close to it. Another one thats really peachy on me is all that glitters. Jest is good but more frosty.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 15, 2009)

I also voted for melon pigment.. i was thinking that before i even opened this thread


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 15, 2009)

Paradisco.


----------

